# 12v Socket Apache 720



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Any 720 owners out there that can tell me where to find the 12v socket in my habitation area. The wiring diagram shows one but it's certainly hiding. The two on the dashboard are useless as they are only live with the ignition on. I suspect there isn't one and the wiring diagram covers a range of models, but I'm hoping to run a small inverter and don't fancy going through the floor to the battery compartment.

Thanks


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have a 720 but where's the TV located on your Apache? The 12v socket is going to be pretty close!
On my model the TV drops down from inside a dummy cupboard and the 12v socket is up behind there.
Bill


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I have the media package installed and the drop down tv is plumbed in.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I would not advise running an inverter form the socket should you find it. The cable that supplies the cig socket and the fuse may not be suitable due to the low amperage. You are far better running it directly from the leisure battery to another independent socket or a better option is to wire the inverter directly the leisure battery. This can be done quite easily.
You can mount the inverter in the cupboard which houses the Sargant control box. From there you can drop a suitable cable down the void area, which is the curved area behind the cab door where it meets the habitation area. All the other cables from the Sargant box go down this route. At the bottom of the cupboard there is a board held in place with 2 screws, if you remove these screws you will see all the cables, Just under the locker you will see a quarter circle plastic moulding, if you remove that, again 2 screws you will see how easy it is to drop the cable down. Buy a suitable length of cable, connectors and fuse holder and just wire the inverter directly to the leisure battery. Make sure the cable is of sufficient rating for your inverter, and you MUST fit a suitable fuse in the + ve or live side. The whole job should take less than an hour and al you need is a screwdriver (phillips) wire cutters and a crimping tool. Spanner to loosen battery terminals so you can connect the ring connectors. 
Simples :wink:


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

DJP said:


> I would not advise running an inverter form the socket should you find it. The cable that supplies the cig socket and the fuse may not be suitable due to the low amperage.


Thanks for this but the size of inverter I intend purchasing(no more than 150W) will come with a cig lighter plug. Are you saying I should cut the plug off and connect as per your post. Seems unnecessary to me but I'll rely on experts in this forum - any one else care to comment.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've used a 60w inverter in the 12v cigarette lighter socket adjacent to the rear TV to charge mobile phones etc without any problems. I seem to recall that there was a thread about this a month or so ago so may be worthwhile searching for it.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

[quote="namder"The wiring diagram shows one but it's certainly hiding. The two on the dashboard are useless as they are only live with the ignition on. [/quote]

What do you intend to power with the inverter?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

namder said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> > I would not advise running an inverter form the socket should you find it. The cable that supplies the cig socket and the fuse may not be suitable due to the low amperage.
> ...


A 150w inverter equates to 12.5 amps (150w at 12v = 12.5 amps). My cig socket in the back of the van is rated at only 10amp. Depends what you want to run off it. If you are running close to 10 amp, then yes consider what I suggested, if you are running say 5 - 8 amps then it may well be ok. The fuse supplying the socket should only be a 10 amp fuse. If you should blow the fuse, do not be tempted to replace it with a bigger one, the cable may overheat, possibly melt and short circuit and then


----------

